# Advice needed



## CarrieAnnxx (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi

Hope I am posting in the right place but desperately need some advice.  I had my FSH level results back today - 11.2 - is that too high for DIUI?  Or would they use clomid to help get the required eggs?  Will ask my consultant as soon as I can and am due to have a scan later this cycle to see what else - if anything is going on?

In the mean time any advice gratefully received.

Many thanks

CarrieAnnxx


----------



## CarrieAnnxx (Nov 4, 2006)

Any ideas anyone


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello CarrieAnn

Afraid I don't know the answer to your question, but I do know that FSH can fluctuate a lot from cycle to cycle and 11.2 is only just outside the normal range (I think it is 6-10), so hopefully you would still be able to have IUI.

It might be worth posting in the IUI threads - there are lots of ladies on there who can probably give you some good advice.

Best of luck

Some1
xx


----------



## CarrieAnnxx (Nov 4, 2006)

HI Some1

Thanks for advice I will post on there right away.  Good luck with your forthcoming treatment.

Love CarrieAnnnxx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Just a quicky as have just got back from weekend away...

Don't really have any major advice to give but, My last FSH test showed mine @ 11.5 and have now been taking 50mg clomid as part of my 2nd iui cycle!!  Evey clnic is different, so will all recomend different things.  I was pleased to be prescribed if straight off, although have alredy put on 1/2 stone!!

Good luck.


----------



## CarrieAnnxx (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Eli..g

Thanks for your response.  Very encouraging.

Can I ask how long it took you to get a donor match - as am so worried FSH will go higher whilst we are waiting.

Best of luck with your treatment

love Carrieannxx


----------

